# Credit card while unemployed/no income



## max (21 Sep 2011)

Aib have an 'apply now' facility on their online banking website that allows customers to apply for credit cards. On clicking this link, it brings one to the code card entry point, after which a screen is presented containing details including annual salary, date of birth, address, etc. The annual salary is listed as 35k even though no salary is presenting on current account at the moment. 

Will this application automatically be approved or whats the story with the aib process for online credit card applications?


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

No, the cards are not approved immediately. I believe they are sent to their main application centre for futher processing where i am sure they would be looking into current income/expenditure and general activity on the accoutn. Pretty sure all CC issuers are the same these days.

If you have no income at the current moment, is it a wise idea to be applying?


----------



## max (21 Sep 2011)

There would be money to be spent in the bank account!


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

I think they would look more at the long term - i.e. regular income. I know when i moved back to Ireland i had to put up a bit of a fight to get AIB to reissue my card because my account was rarely used, despite having transferred with my work  and being in the same job for a few years.

If there is money in the account would it be a better option to get one of the prepaid cards?


----------



## Sunny (22 Sep 2011)

You need to be earning a minimum salary to obtain some cards. It is very unlikely you will obtain any credit card with no regular income.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2011)

max said:


> There would be money to be spent in the bank account!


I doubt that you'll get a _CC _with no income. In any case if you have cash why do you need a card? For online/remote purchases or travelling or something?


----------



## max (22 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> In any case if you have cash why do you need a card? For online/remote purchases or travelling or something?


Precisely.


----------



## max (22 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> If there is money in the account would it be a better option to get one of the prepaid cards?



Whats the name of that card? 'Click'?


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

There are a number of them.....google 'prepaid credit card' and it brings up various options.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Sep 2011)

Neteller's the one I've used up to now to avoid Ryanair charges (although that seems set to change). Straightforward enough, but read the fine print.


----------



## money making (22 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> I think they would look more at the long term - i.e. regular income. I know when i moved back to Ireland i had to put up a bit of a fight to get AIB to reissue my card because my account was rarely used, despite having transferred with my work  and being in the same job for a few years.
> 
> If there is money in the account would it be a better option to get one of the prepaid cards?



I think people should stop using credit cards and start earning money or else the country is doomed.


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

money making said:


> I think people should stop using credit cards and start earning money or else the country is doomed.


 
Are you serious? 

I have a bloody good job for my age, and i have used CCs to help clear my debt by availing of interest free and low interest promotions, plus they offer additional protection to many purchases. I will only buy travel purchases on CC, and major electrical purchases plus if there is an emergency there are funds available (my mother had to travel overseas for a funeral unexpectedly recently and used a CC to book tickets). If a person uses a CC responsibly it can be very beneficial - look at cashback offers, loyalty points etc. As long as somebody has the capacity to pay a card back there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Sep 2011)

money making said:


> I think people should stop using credit cards and start earning money or else the country is doomed.


Awesome first post.


----------



## gerglan (16 Nov 2011)

3v o2 money card payzone all offer prepaid cards
You can get the O2 card for free at o2money.ie by entering promo code PMOFFERFREE before November 30th. 
payzone can save you money re re ryanair


----------



## roker (16 Nov 2011)

You cannot hire a car without a credit card and to book flights on line, or cheap rail tickets etc


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2011)

roker said:


> You cannot hire a car without a credit card and to book flights on line, or cheap rail tickets etc


Are you sure about that? I would have expected at least some of these service providers to accept cards other than credit cards.


----------



## bonza1 (19 Nov 2011)

roker said:


> You cannot hire a car without a credit card and to book flights on line, or cheap rail tickets etc


Yes you can. I have booked flights with my Visa debit card. We booked a car in Italy using our Visa debit card and then paying a securty deposit on arrival at the desk in Italy. I have no credit card at all and manage to do all of the above.


----------



## roker (19 Nov 2011)

Nice to know that, if you already have the money in your account, but how can they add on extra charges later on a debit card? its a once off payment and it sort of defeats the object for the hire company


----------



## bonza1 (19 Nov 2011)

What extra charges? We have never incurred extra charges after the fact in all the years we have hired cars. We have once had to use our insurance, which has nothing to do with using a credit card. When we used a security deposit, it was about 400E I think, I assumed that if necessary they would kepp that/deduct from that should anything happen. Granted, they would have prefereed we had a credit card, but as their website accepts Visa debit, they had no choice in the end but to offer us an alternative way when my husband was picking up the car. It was a pain, but now knowledge is power!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2011)

I presume _roker _means the way that service providers sometimes pre-charge an amount to a credit card - e.g. when booking into a hotel - which is committed later on. And how, once the _CC _is registered, they can charge extras - e.g. for the _TV _you threw out the window before doing a runner.


----------



## roker (20 Nov 2011)

There are plenty of post where people have dropped off the car, and then received extra cost because the hire company said it was damaged, one person had an extra payment of €1250 taken from their card later.
Quote:
Europcar in Ireland made a claim on a very small insignificant chip in the windscreen when I returned the car, I did not know it was there, fortunately I took out full insurance cover when I hired the car.


----------

